# Framing



## ttochin

What is the best way to frame a watercolor painting? I just started to get back into doing my artwork and I have a simple finished fruit painting I want to frame. I just need some advice on the best way to frame the piece, to make it look really professional.


----------



## DLeeG

It depends alot on what it painted on.


----------



## kylephoto

I'm selling my watercolor painting with photo mat and backing board and clear bag that I ordered online from goldenstateart.com for a reasonable price. Now I'm a professional street artist.


----------



## eliot

It needs a mat, a backing, and glass or plexiglass cover and a frame. Any frame shop will do a custom job , or you can try cutting your own mat and fitting it into a frame that you buy off the rack. If you're handy with woodworking, you can make your own frames, too. Frame making is not simple. though; so most pay for it, but it's expensive.


----------

